# Leaving a brine out overnight



## the_taxman (Jun 3, 2021)

hey all, had a quick question about brining. i’m picking up some chicken tomorrow morning for a bbq saturday and want to get it in the brine as soon as I can. can I make the brine tonight and leave it out overnight so that it’s cooled down and ready for the bird in the morning? i just use water, salt, spices and herbs and ACV in my brine. from what i’ve researched it seems like it’ll be fine, but I didn’t see any using ACV so I wanted to check whether it was still good to leave out with that 

thanks!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 3, 2021)

I use ACV or no ACV in brines all the time with no problems.
However, from a food safety standpoint, get that brine chilled down to 40 degrees or lower before you drop in the bird.  
You'll be okay letting the brine cool to room temp before you put it in the fridge to reach a safe 40 degrees or lower.


----------



## forktender (Jun 3, 2021)

Add ice to your brine before you put the birds into it.
5lbs= 9 cups of water.
Do a little math and figure out the salt to water ratio in your brine allowing for the ice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2021)

I too use Vinegar in my Brine. We are basically talking Salt Water here. Nothing to go bad, sitting  out at room temp, until you add the Chicken. It is important that you add any meat to a COLD, <40°F, Brine. So get it cold before adding the chicken.
As 

 forktender
 pointed out, you can Heat all the Brine ingredients, so they dissolve in 7 Cups of Water. Then allow that to cool to room temp. When ready to add the Bird, stir in 5 Pounds of Ice, add the bird and Refer the whole deal. Instant Cold Brine!..JJ


----------



## the_taxman (Jun 4, 2021)

perfect thank you everyone for the advice and 
forktender for the ice tip! brine is ready to go and i’ll definitely be adding ice in the morning!


----------

